# Hydrofoils - are they worth it?



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a Towee Boats RiverMaster 16 (around 200 lbs.) with a Honda 15 on it. Frankly, it seems that I need "just a little bit more" to get the boat up on a nice plane. I see a lot of hydrofoils pictured on different boats & am wondering if they deliver definite performance improvements, or do you guys find (those that use them) that you have put them on and see not that much difference? I have looked at the Bass catalogue and they show a few that you can clamp on (I loath drilling holes in my gear) - are those worth anything> Any suggestions in this area, and "why" I see a lot of hydrofoils used, but manufacturers not putting them on in the basic design???


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's an add on that compensates for improper loading
and allows planing speeds at lower rpms, previous posts...

http://www.google.com/#q=hydrofoils+site:microskiff.com&hl=en&prmd=ivns&ei=3CAzTq32O4GUtwfA84HuDA&start=0&sa=N&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=abb1f03500b21ec4&biw=1280&bih=579

The anti-ventilation plate is made from cast aluminum.
Make it too wide and it begins to develop loads that will flex it.
Over time that repeated flexing will result in the a-v plate snapping off.
That's my thought as to why the outboard manufacturers
don't make the a-v plates wider.

It appears that even the foils can snap the a-v plate also.


----------



## bermuda (Aug 22, 2010)

I put one on my SUV and it was like night and day difference - the boat fly's now. I used the one with the clamp that doesn't require drilling - the clamp also kinda reinforces the aluminum part it mounts to offering more strength imo.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

i put one on a 15 horse yamaha on my gheenoe lt25. i was looking to be able to run alittle bit more shallow.I used the one the bolts into the cavitation plate. I didnt really notice a lot of differance when getting on plane although there was nowhere near the same amount of bow rise so i guess that it did help alittle with getting on plane faster but i felt that it made the boat run a bit slower once wide open than without it. But it also made my boat run alot shallower. are they worth it.... not to me i took it off but try it out its the only way you'll find out for sure.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I use foils and am pleased with the Results ....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

they are cheap substitiute for trim tabs but they work
gets the bow down when ur underpowered
and all is well


----------

